# Service/Repair Agents in Europe



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi
we're looking to get an American motorhome to tour europe for 6-12 months. We've been talking about it for ages, but with one house sold and another just waiting for contracts to exchange we're pretty close. As we get closer the practicality of it all seems to be hitting my Jim. He would like to know if anybody knows of a directory or guide of American Motorhome service agents in Europe. We won't be buying a new one so I suppose he is right to be concerned, and our european one did break down on us New Year in Spain. I'm sure there will be lots of questions coming up as we get closer - sorry.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is one we used near Brussels. fantastic service, can stay on site
during repairs. Highly recommended....and cheap

http://www.americantruck.be/


----------

